# I am getting this error "Specified value has invalid CRLF characters.Parameter name: value"- connected to sharepoint excel file



## Bhuvi2020 (May 10, 2021)

Please give me some fix to get rid of this error in power query


----------



## Rosie_222 (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm getting this error too and have struggled to resolve.  Some of my research led me to believe it was due to special characters in column names but I believe I have removed any instances of these and still hit this error.   Interestingly, I myself do not get the error but a colleague does when they try to refresh.


----------

